# New Speedcraft Skiff



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Angel and his son are stand up guys. Extremely friendly and knowledgable. He constructed the mold for the Terapin skiff. 

Look forward to seeing the 16, Angel.


----------



## speedcraft

makin moves said:


> Posted in the wrong section. Good luck.


I am new to this forum so please excuse me if I posted in the wrong section. Kindly can you inform me of the correct section so I may contact a moderator and try to have it moved.


----------



## captllama

What's the asking price on the 14?


----------



## speedcraft

captllama said:


> What's the asking price on the 14?


Base model starts at $4000.


----------



## makin moves

Commercial section


----------



## speedcraft

makin moves said:


> Commercial section


Thank you. I have contacted admin about moving the thread.


----------



## speedcraft

I have some preliminary pictures of our new 16 foot design that I will be uploading after lunch.


----------



## anytide

Look forward to seeing the 16, Angel.[/QUOTE]


me too.


----------



## speedcraft

This is our cap design in progress. 100% hand built! Should be in primer this week.
View media item 48View media item 47


----------



## speedcraft

Well we have been a little quiet around here as of late due to all the time invested into the new mold. We already have a hull liner and cap mold! Currently we have the hull and cap built already and they are sitting inside the mold, the liner we just separated from the plug a few minutes ago and should have a liner built by Tuesday-Wednesday. I will be adding a few new shots of the process in a little bit. We are overall very pleased with it coming together so nicely. We cannot wait to float this new design and see what she can do. We are keeping the weight down as much as possible in a hand-laid boat and are looking for 5" or less draft optimally. The 5'11" front casting platform really makes this little hull look bigger than it is. Also, the new cap design with the SPEEDCRAFT logo in the non-skid on both gunnels cleans up the overall look compared to our 14' model. It's going to be a great Friday and a fun weekend getting this together.View media item 159View media item 158View media item 157View media item 156View media item 155


----------



## Ganderzone

I saw the 14 the other day, neat little boat. Will you have the 16 on display there as well?


----------



## speedcraft

We are finishing up the first liner out of the new mold today. So we should have a basic hull complete by the end of the week to start adding goodies before the show.


----------

